# Fifth Wheel And Short Bed Truck



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

How do those of you with short bed truck like towing your 5th wheel?


----------



## Dan Borer (Feb 6, 2009)

It is fine with a short bed. I have an '11 F350 with a manual slider that I have never had to put in the maneuver mode. My Keystone Montana Mountaineer has a front cap that allows very sharp turns without contact.

Concerning your earlier post about carrying passnegers in a 5th wheel, Good Sam has a 'Rules of the Road' link in an itinerary that you can create on their website. I tried to copy a link to it but I couldn't do that. The document lists all the important info for towing in all states and DC.


----------



## D.P. (Nov 8, 2009)

I love towing the 5th wheel much more than my old TT, only problem is that I cant put as much stuff in the bed of the truck but we have found ways around it.


----------



## maddog (Dec 16, 2009)

No problems here, very stable. I have a manual slider in my 2002 F350 and rarely have to use it. However I notice in your signature you have a Dodge. If you have a Quad cab I believe the bed is a little shorter so a slider will be needed. But I maybe wrong. But even with a shorter bed you should not have any problems.


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

My neighbor and one of my best friends both have 5th wheels and short box pickups (both were actually Dodge Megacabs. Both of them have crunched the corners of their vehicle cabs on uneven ground while backing up and not seeing it until it was too late. Neither one had the extender hitch though...something to watch out for. They both said they liked how they towed, just had a slight clearance problem to resolve....


----------



## american_camper (Aug 7, 2011)

I have a 2012 Ram Mega Cab with a Pullrite 18K auto-slider...and love it! This is the second Pullrite auto slider I have owned. If I have a short box I will have a auto slider...I would probably forget to pull the manual...LOL! As of to date...both have served me well!


----------



## WWH (May 7, 2010)

I have a short bed with a Pullright. It cost more but the automatic sliding function has saved my cab several times. Manual slide hitches work just fine IF you remember to slide it back early enough. since the Pullright is automatic it is just one less thing you have to remember doing when setting up camp.


----------

